
Tesla workers say they pay the price for Elon Musk's big promises - asldfkweiorz
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jun/13/tesla-workers-pay-price-elon-musk-failed-promises
======
tohmasch
There's no surprise there. Every leader stands in front of a team who is
mostly (80/20) responsible for doing the work to fulfil big promises. Nothing
new.

